# I'm a Thief



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Its happened before. It will happen again. In the last 48 hours I bought 2 hand guns, dont' need either one, in fact have duplicates of both of them, but my God the dumping that is going on right now.

I scored a P95 with the old decocker which is great for $260 including 4 magazines. The three extra magazines alone would cost me $75/80. Next up, and still can't believe it, scored a Rock Island Armory 1911 45 ACP in their tactical model with the adjustable sights, low profile hammer and skeleton trigger - these retail for about $500 including sales tax maybe a tad more or less. I got one with 4 magazines and 200 rounds of ammo for $400. 

It seems like every time there is anti gun HYPE and the sky is about to fall these people go out and buy - and now the credit card is due and I can stock up.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lemme know if you find a Ruger 1911. Must. Have. One.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

That is how I buy most of my firearms. I rarely buy new and I have found smoking deals in pawn shops and from the locals. I see a new gun in the local shop and I know if I wait a few weeks it will be in one of the pawn shops when the rent is due.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Thats not thievery, thats being a smart person. unfortunately, the pawn shops around here charge "damn near new prices for everything", no matter what they paid for it. I have worked with several hundred people in the 9 years I have been in this job, so every now and then, someone will look me up and I will purchase "some tools" from them. I try to be fair, My father taught me long ago, tuck a hundred dollar bill back every now and then, becouse eventually, someone will be in a situation where you can "help them help you".


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And, at the same time, until I get paid at 2 am Friday morning, one of my "tools" is at the local pawnshops, but I pawned it only for enough to get by on, and will be there at 8:01 am to repay and recieve my tools.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Thats not thievery, thats being a smart person. unfortunately, the pawn shops around here charge "damn near new prices for everything", no matter what they paid for it. I have worked with several hundred people in the 9 years I have been in this job, so every now and then, someone will look me up and I will purchase "some tools" from them. I try to be fair, My father taught me long ago, tuck a hundred dollar bill back every now and then, becouse eventually, someone will be in a situation where you can "help them help you".


I have become pretty good friends with the owners of the local pawn shops and you have to barter and bicker. They are in the business to make money and of course they are going to start high. If you know what it is worth and know that a pawn shop only pays half or less, then I know what I'm willing to pay. I also have gotten great deals by buying the basket cases (broken guns) and repairing them myself.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

It's just business. Nothing more nothing less. Some win, some lose. Have cash so when opportunity knocks you can answer.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I really have to watch it because at work I'm known as the go to guy for firearms repair and that I buy, so I'm offered really good deals. Not so good sometimes as far as the wife is concerned. Like the other day, long story short, I purchased from an estate sale a Ruger Blackhawk in 30 carbine for $200. I took it to the range after cleaning it up and it has to be the loudest pistol I have ever fired. Another guy there comes over to see what I’m shooting and we end up trading straight across, he takes the 30 carbine and I take his 44 magnum Blackhawk.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

I ran in to a guy and mentioned I was looking to get a Ruger 10/22. Sold me his for $150. Love it.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

If you can get a good deal more power to you. Our local shop seems to take the attitude that "Somebody will be stupid enough to pay it!" Can't say they are wrong it's just not me!


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

I saw a used and abused Sig P226 chambered in 357 sig at the pawn shop the other day. They wanted 699 for the damn thing! it looked so thrashed I wanted to buy it just for a project gun but the wife said I already had a 226 and didn't need another one


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm always open to deal, but don't ever seem to come across them much. All the guys I work with too while carrying guns for a living, seem to have very little in personal guns they want to sell to me. It's down right stinksville as far as I'm concerned. Nice score.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

indie said:


> Lemme know if you find a Ruger 1911. Must. Have. One.


Mmhmm, I love my R1911. I have a Ruger P95 that I feel would be more effective to tie to a stick and use as a hammer than use as intended (I believe it's just mine and not the model). The Ruger 1911 is insanely good though. Predictable, smooth, reliable, accurate... and sexy :wink:

You can get them all day though at gunbroker.com
RUGER SR 1911 Low Glare SS 8+1 Soft Case NIB : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com

My guns aside, gratz on your find, Ripon. Some people have all the luck.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rob Roy said:


> Mmhmm, I love my R1911. The Ruger 1911 is insanely good though. Predictable, smooth, reliable, accurate... and sexy :wink:


Music to my ears! It will be mine. Oh, yes, it will be mine. Thinking up names now!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

that's good kind of thieving! lol I hardly get good deals. and ffls are the only dealers in ca... the private sales are pretty good, but little less than new. so I go for the new side arm usually. I got three last week too. cant have them till next thurs and heck I cant have my new to me shotty until the 24th- scored that for 125. I think im gonna pop on the pro core 7 M&P 40 5 inch barrel. yikes that's a 1000 dollars. and I want to get the boys and me ar 10s for xmas. they sure are cute ( my boys)


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

shotlady said:


> that's good kind of thieving! lol I hardly get good deals. and ffls are the only dealers in ca... the private sales are pretty good, but little less than new. so I go for the new side arm usually. I got three last week too. cant have them till next thurs and heck I cant have my new to me shotty until the 24th- scored that for 125. I think im gonna pop on the pro core 7 M&P 40 5 inch barrel. yikes that's a 1000 dollars. and I want to get the boys and me ar 10s for xmas. they sure are cute ( my boys)


I am surely older than you but could you adopt me before Christmas? You give good presents.


----------

